# Did you cut the toddler mullet?



## mcwhmm

Hey ladies, 

I'm sure you all know (maybe) what I'm talking about. Lol.. The beloved toddler mullet. 

DD will be 3 in two weeks and I have debated this a long time and just looking for some input. 

Her hair is VERY long in the back, like most of the way down her back when wet, but when dry its curly/wavy. The sides are down past her shoulders. 

To me it doesn't look goofy of "mullety" when it's down because the back curls up and she never hardly ever wears her hair completly down, especially not in the summer. 

My question is, is it recommended to cut the mullet? Or just let it be?


----------



## Neko

I let Avery's mullet alone. The front has come in much better over the past year. It doesn't look like a mullet any longer. I usually put her hair in pigtails or pull the front back anyways.


----------



## alibaba24

my daughter ended up getting all her hair cut very very short age 2. and her hair still grew long at the back?!! i would probably leave it til all her hair is really long then cut it to even it out


----------



## EcoMama

My ds had his proper short big boy hair cut when he was 3, it changed his face sooo much and I loved it!... He looked less babyish! Since then it's always been short.

My dd is 16 miles mon


----------



## EcoMama

:dohh:

My 16 month dd hasnt had her hair cut yet, as i want to grow it long and I love the messy look :)..... I did ask in the hairdressers the other week and she said that it is ready to be cut as the layers are different lengths, the hair will be more even and thicker if its cut.... But! Im not going to, i think she looks cute! I also hate fringes on little girls, due to am awful fringe I had as a child, so I tent to stick a little plait at the front to keep it out of her eyes.


----------



## mcwhmm

Yeah, I always do her hair and she's used to it and sits so good and let's me do whatever. She won't even leave the house of I haven't done her hair! Lol I always had awful hair cuts as a kid and my mom didn't know what to ever do with my hair so she just cut it and I always had a bowl cut! People thought I was a little boy! I would just hate for them to cut it straight across and lose so much length


----------



## minties

I let it be. Sophies is still mulletish but gets better every month. 

About 18 months:

https://i1345.photobucket.com/albums/p666/teddynorman/DSC_0967_zps189e1753.jpg

Maybe 4 months ago:

https://i1345.photobucket.com/albums/p666/teddynorman/DSC_0940_zps380cdcf5.jpg

Now:

https://i1345.photobucket.com/albums/p666/teddynorman/sophie%20033_zpse6kyfhun.jpg


https://i1345.photobucket.com/albums/p666/teddynorman/sophie%20027_zpss9qoh94r.jpg


I only trim the front when it gets in her eyes.


----------



## EcoMama

Cute minties :).... My dd's looks similar to your dc at 18 mnths, but with alot more at the front!


----------



## EcoMama

Here she is :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 14


----------



## EcoMama

And another :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## fxmummyduck

What would you do with this?! He's always had loads of hair. My mum gave him a bad cut which is just growing out. Dh doesn't want it touched, but I can't tie it out of his eyes!
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20150215-WA0001.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 25


----------



## veganmama

omg minties that is a beautiful photo of your daughter. she has lovely hair and is so gorgeous


----------



## RachA

Esther has her hair cut rarely because she won't sit still for me. However I've noticed that the more it's been cut the better it grows back so part of me wishes if had it cut regularly from earlier on.


----------



## mcwhmm

It's such a terrifying thing to do lol


----------



## sevenofnine

I didn't like the toddler mullet, so we cut it into a bob. It's super cute!! Had it done around 20 months and we loved it. Just got it cut again and now it's all even, and were going to let it grow out from here!


----------



## EcoMama

Gorgeous sevenofnine :)


----------



## Mrs Bee

I ended up trimming my daughters hair at 22 months - it was getting so long at the back and different lengths in the back too....amazingly she sat still and the YouTube tutorial I followed actually worked - thank goodness coz I was terrified to do it, but couldn't justify a hairdresser cutting off such a small amount(let alone the fact my toddler would probably scream if some stranger expected her to sit still for a hair cut!) I've left the sides alone and when they catch up to the back I can trim those too....she hasn't got a fringe, we are just growing her hair long :)

Worth cutting the toddler mullet for us, even though we lost length it's so much thicker and growing so nice and straight


----------



## mcwhmm

I asked my hair dresser yesterday and she said I shouldn't pay someone to cut the ends and just cut it myself, like trim the back. I'm terrified to do this! Lol. She also said that it's not a big deal if I cut it or not as it will eventually catch up. She always said most kids hair doesn't start growing evenly and thick until about 5-6.


----------



## EcoMama

That's good enough for me :haha:


----------



## emyandpotato

Yeh I eventually did cut his mullet as it looked a mess, and I have to cut it every four months or so at the back. It's STILL not thick all over though at nearly four. Don't know how I'd cut a girl's hair, I think I'd probably just plait it or clip it up so it looked even.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

No. I left my daughters and she has gorgeous hair. Jades mullet is so bad though but suits her!


----------



## MiniKiwi

I cut DD's myself. She's got ringlet like curls though so it's not a problem if I don't cut it even. It looks much fuller and is more manageable with a little trim, just do it if you want to :)


----------



## mcwhmm

Here you can see how ridiculously long DDs hair is in the back, but it's actually fairly long(ish) on the sides too.
 



Attached Files:







13475_10153083103039454_6673423860182785778_n.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 16


----------



## morri

i only cut her rat's tail, the rest of the hair isnt long yet :haha: Her her is in a mess usually with one quarter looking electrocuted xD 



her fringe is one that can be easily pushed to one side so that wont need any cutting soon xD


----------

